
Tell HN: Creepy Facebook Ads - codegeek
Here is the sequence of events:<p>1. I was talking to a coworker about a brand of shoes.<p>2. He sent me the link to the website on slack on my desktop.<p>3. I opened the link on my desktop and visited the site. No facebook activity at all.<p>I open my facebook app on Phone and bam, I see an ad for the same shoe company.<p>Is facebook tracking cookies cross site ? Is this possible ? I mean how else they knew. Are they listening to conversations ?
======
applecrazy
Simplest explanation: many websites embed FB trackers/Like buttons in their
pages. By visiting the website, you told FB you like shoes from that company,
hence the targeted ads.

Occam's Razor.

